# Firestone Reservoir 8/25/21



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

This is going to seem like nothing to many of you but today was a great day for me for fishing. I have NEVER been able to catch anything on a plastic bait in over thirty years of fishing. Never. Also, I've never caught a smallmouth, only largies. Well, today I caught my first smallmouth and I caught it on a ned rig. To add to it, the only thing I have ever caught out of Firestone Reservoir are a TON of bluegill, which I got with my fly rod.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

there are some big bass and crappy in there, since ya opened this can of worms.....hit up the lumber along n side and a spinner for bass thats all i can say lol twister tails .......


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty sure that is a rock bass.... perfect size to tail hook and cast out for a big ole catfish. Lol


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

allwayzfishin said:


> Pretty sure that is a rock bass.... perfect size to tail hook and cast out for a big ole catfish. Lol


My buddy also said he thinks it might be a rock bass. I've only seen a few rock bass so that might explain my confusion.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

No Red eye, its a warmouth


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Guppy has it right! Colors the stripes at the head and 3 anal spines


----------



## BuckeyeSixFive (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

BuckeyeSixFive said:


> Nice catch!


Thanks! It's small, but it's always cool to add a new species to the list and be effective with new methods.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

For educational purposes lol.....they look similar in the OP picture tho. I'm used to seeing some blue in northern Ohio warmouths.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Always nice getting a fish on something new. Now you'll have a lot more confidence when fishing those plastics.





allwayzfishin said:


> I'm used to seeing some blue in northern Ohio warmouths.


Yup. I got a real colorful one years back in a CVNRA pond -


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

creekcrawler said:


> Always nice getting a fish on something new. Now you'll have a lot more confidence when fishing those plastics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to head up to Fisherman's Central after work and pick up a small assortment or Ned plastics and look at a few packs of hooks as well.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

When panfishing...I love using a 5-6ft ultralight with a 2000 spinning reel loaded with 8lb braid. No need for floro leader. You can cast a 1/16-1/32 jig a mile and easily land big fish in weeds too. Grab some natural color bobby Garland plastics in shad and chartreuse with some 1/32nd ounce sickle headings in plain finish. Cast them out and retrieve slowly or pop them under a cork.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Big gills and crappie love small plastics like the bobby Garland and crappie magnets.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

allwayzfishin said:


> Big gills and crappie love small plastics like the bobby Garland and crappie magnets.


That's a fish Ohio Crappie for sure. 13 incher?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, it was definitely a FO. Threw it back. Caught quite a few tanks that day and the following day. Biggest crappie to date is 17" . Threw it back too. Looking for that 18" to put on the wall. It'll happen this winter lol or next spring


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

creekcrawler said:


> Always nice getting a fish on something new. Now you'll have a lot more confidence when fishing those plastics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a seed not a warmouth


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

View attachment 475174
View attachment 475174


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh my goodness what can I say?! Had the best night of fishing tonight as I’ve had all year. Three warmouth and SIX largemouth including what I’m going to call my PB largie as the last night one I didn’t have my scale yet at 1.6 pounds! All caught on Z-Man green pumpkin TRD HogZ Ned rigged.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice job!!! I didn't know there was a lot shore area to fish there


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

coachfozz said:


> Nice job!!! I didn't know there was a lot shore area to fish there


Honestly, there's not. I only fish here because I live approx. two blocks away. I can clock out at 5 working from home and have my line in the water by 5:03. Mostly I see a bunch of bluegill. Been trying out plastics and discovered the ned rig recently and trying to focus on honing my skill with it. I think I got lucky and the bite was on and I an dialing it in with this bait. I've also walked the stretch of river downstream passed the spillway. Seems to be some decent fish in there. Probably try that out with the fly soon.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

good job


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Hey bud skivy Skiv and I both fish that way if you ever needs few pointers let us know.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

3.32 pounds and 21 inches! Just caught my biggest fish ever and my FIRST carp! Z-Man TRD HogZ in green pumpkin slays it again!! Literally my last cast of the day. I was leaving. This was my “one more cast”.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

crappieboo420 said:


> Hey bud skivy Skiv and I both fish that way if you ever needs few pointers let us know.


I think I saw you fishing off the dock at Long Lake a few times last summer 🤣 hell yeah man. We just bought a house in portage lakes. Always down to do some fishing and learn about our local water.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice job! I actually just started fishing for carp on purpose last fall. I have went 4 different times fishing for them. They are alot of fun to catch.


----------

